# Opinion about supplement - UK Members only



## VincentChian (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear UK-based Forum members, I am a Doctor from Manchester Business School working on a project examining the digestive health supplements industry. I am conducting a short survey, that takes no longer than 2-3mins, that looks at people's consumer buying preferences with regards to digestive health products. I will be very grateful if you would take some time out to have a look. This is a topic that I have a huge interest in and hope to develop a better understanding of. Please follow the link below for the questionnaire:http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=sjq4...tie5BObUA_3d_3dThe questions can be answered by absolutely anyone.Thank you for your time,Dr Vincent Chian


----------

